# I wanna download..



## chickenista

I wanna download and watch Pioneer Quest- A Year in the Real West.
What is a good, safe, reliable download site to do so?
So many to choose from and not all have been reviewed, or I can't find them..
New to this whole download thing..
Help!


----------



## aspiringfarmer

Hi Chickenista,
Unfortunately, I had no luck finding the series on Netflix or other download websites (bittorrent, etc). So, as far as I can see, there are a couple of options left:

At http://www.pioneerquest.ca/video.html you can buy it new, but it is very expensive.

Go to your local library and check whether they have the VHS tapes or can help you get it (not sure whether you live close to a big city, so this might or might not work).

My suggestion would be to post a thread in the appropriate sub-forum on this website (Barter board). Unless you want to spend the $$ on the official website, your best bet is probably buying it used from someone on this board.

Hope that helps,
Aspiringfarmer


----------



## chickenista

I have found it in several places..
like DARelease and RapidShareDownload and DownArchive etc... I just don't if any of those are reliable and virus free sites..or anything aobut them really.
I tried finding reviews of those sites, but couldn't really find anything useful.. except that Down Archive or another one is a ripoff site etc...


----------



## aspiringfarmer

Hi Chickenista,

Your intuition was quite right - I checked into each of the three websites, specifically looking for the series Pioneer Quest. 

Their website have these "sponsored links" that magically have the files you are looking for. However, this is virtually always just a way to get you to sign up. If you couldn't find the TV series for free on one of these websites, it is very unlikely to find them even if you would sign up (the safety of signing up is a whole different issue). In general, when they do have a particular file, you would be able to download it for free. The only difference between that and paying to download would be that your download speed is faster and that you can download several files simultaneously.

I hope that this explanation wasn't too long and hope that you will find a way to get the series, which looks great by the way. Again, finding someone on this forum, who might have it, is probably the best way to get this series.

All the best,
Aspiring Farmer


----------



## Mechanic Intern

Download it from iTunes (if available in the catalog, and yes, I do admit that their catalog is a fairly limited one).


----------

